# I want her!



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

She is lovely! Hope you're successful w/ DH--she sounds perfect.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, how wonderful. I hope it works out for you!:crossfing


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Luck !!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

She's a cutie - best of luck!

Is this her?
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=195844


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She sound wonderful. I sure hope you get her and you have a great life together.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

She looks sweet - hope it works out for you!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

She is a beauty.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,she is gorgeous.Good luck with DH. GRF agree-you have to have her.
Let us know the result/


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope it works out for you. She's beautiful!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree she looks very sweet, & pretty!! 
I too hope everything works out for you, & you can talk your hubby into this beautiful golden girl! Tell him we at least have to go meet her! I know my husband couldn't say no if we went and met a potential pup or dog that was a sweetie!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

SunGold said:


> She's a cutie - best of luck!
> 
> Is this her?
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=195844


If that is her, she is 7 years old.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck, she looks like a very sweet girl. Finger's crossed that hubby says OK.


----------



## GoToLeep (Oct 21, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> She is lovely! Hope you're successful w/ DH--she sounds perfect.



OK ... I have to ask ... what does DH stand for?? I know it refers to husband but am not sure of the whole meaning.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

How could he possibly say no???


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

GoToLeep said:


> OK ... I have to ask ... what does DH stand for?? I know it refers to husband but am not sure of the whole meaning.


can be darling husband, **** husband, dear husband, etc.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope you can rescue her. She is gorgeous. I hate it when "bredders" get rid of their females used for breeding. They should be a family member. But I am so glad she may go home with you!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Debles said:


> I hope you can rescue her. She is gorgeous. I hate it when "bredders" get rid of their females used for breeding. They should be a family member. But I am so glad she may go home with you!!! Fingers crossed!


She is darling. Good luck! I would have to strongly (and politely:wave disagree with the above statement. A responsible breeder will only have a female have a few litters while she is in her best years for delivering healthy puppies. After that, it is common for a responsible breeder to find a good, loving home for the girl to retire and enjoy life. Our Annie is such a dog. She had two litters for an excellent breeder and then she retired to our home, where she sleeps on a king-sized bed and has attention 24 hours a day. In return, we got a fabulous dog that is well socialized and has wonderful manners. This allows the breeder to continue their breeding program and spend time with the other new moms. Annie loves being retired!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Prov31 said:


> She is darling. Good luck! I would have to strongly (and politely:wave disagree with the above statement. A responsible breeder will only have a female have a few litters while she is in her best years for delivering healthy puppies. After that, it is common for a responsible breeder to find a good, loving home for the girl to retire and enjoy life. Our Annie is such a dog. She had two litters for an excellent breeder and then she retired to our home, where she sleeps on a king-sized bed and has attention 24 hours a day. In return, we got a fabulous dog that is well socialized and has wonderful manners. This allows the breeder to continue their breeding program and spend time with the other new moms. Annie loves being retired!


This particular female is nearly 7 years old; her mom was only 11 months old when she was born. She is among 8 breeding females to a family who admit this as their only employment. There is no evidence of any activity with these dogs other than breeding. I believe "rescue" to be an appropriate term _in this case_. Unfortunately, as we already know, not all breeders are responsible.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Prov31 said:


> She is darling. Good luck! I would have to strongly (and politely:wave disagree with the above statement. A responsible breeder will only have a female have a few litters while she is in her best years for delivering healthy puppies. After that, it is common for a responsible breeder to find a good, loving home for the girl to retire and enjoy life. Our Annie is such a dog. She had two litters for an excellent breeder and then she retired to our home, where she sleeps on a king-sized bed and has attention 24 hours a day. In return, we got a fabulous dog that is well socialized and has wonderful manners. This allows the breeder to continue their breeding program and spend time with the other new moms. Annie loves being retired!


I'll vouch for your breeder. :wave:


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

magiclover said:


> I'll vouch for your breeder. :wave:


Dichi? A retired female from their breeding stock has to be FANTASTIC!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

must have missed something --- how did you find her???


JUST GET HER!! i actually did that when I got young Bridger, DH came home from work at 12:30 AM, Bridger peed on his feet & it was instant bonding


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

SoGolden said:


> This particular female is nearly 7 years old; her mom was only 11 months old when she was born. She is among 8 breeding females to a family who admit this as their only employment. There is no evidence of any activity with these dogs other than breeding. I believe "rescue" to be an appropriate term _in this case_. Unfortunately, as we already know, not all breeders are responsible.


Oh, I completely agree--this does sound more like a rescue. I was pointing out, though, that breeding dogs can go to wonderful homes and it can be great for the dogs and the people. In our case, we didn't "rescue" Annie from anything. She had a fantastic home. Her breeders want wonderful lives for all of their dogs. They selfishly place their dogs with loving homes for the benefit of the dog.

Chewey looks like a wonderful girl who would really benefit from a new, loving home. And we would benefit because we could see lots of pictures.:


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

magiclover said:


> I'll vouch for your breeder. :wave:


I think you have already vouched for them twice now!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> If that is her, she is 7 years old.


 I think she will be 7 on 5/13 unless my math is wrong.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I know of this lady through the local obedience club. She and all of her dogs participate in this club. She is a wonderful breeder and all of her dogs are very well taken care of. I may be going to see Chewy on Friday if DH will come with me. His only concern is his job stability and taking on more dog expences. The owner said flat out that she would take Chewy back for any reason and at any time if it does not work out. I know almost everyone is afraid of loosing their jobs with the economy the way it is. He is in no more danger than anyone else is. I'm not pushing this too hard with him and he has not said no...yet. :crossfing


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

heartofgold said:


> I think she will be 7 on 5/13 unless my math is wrong.


No, but she is definitely closer to 7 than to 6. I just didn't know if you were aware of her real age... No offense intended.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> This particular female is nearly 7 years old; her mom was only 11 months old when she was born. She is among 8 breeding females to a family who admit this as their only employment. There is no evidence of any activity with these dogs other than breeding. I believe "rescue" to be an appropriate term _in this case_. Unfortunately, as we already know, not all breeders are responsible.


If this were true then why do I know her through the local obedience club which she participates in on a regular basis with all of her dogs. Not all at once of course. This womans life is her dogs and I believe she is responsable enough. Not everyone is perfect and I don't expect them to be.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

heartofgold said:


> I know of this lady through the local obedience club. She and all of her dogs participate in this club. She is a wonderful breeder and all of her dogs are very well taken care of. I may be going to see Chewy on Friday if DH will come with me. His only concern is his job stability and taking on more dog expences. The owner said flat out that she would take Chewy back for any reason and at any time if it does not work out. I know almost everyone is afraid of loosing their jobs with the economy the way it is. He is in no more danger than anyone else is. I'm not pushing this too hard with him and he has not said no...yet. :crossfing


You are acquainted with this breeder and obviously feel confident in her breeding program. I, on the other hand, am alarmed that this dog, Chewey, was born to an 11 month old pup; who, BTW shows no evidence of any clearances. (ref: K9data.com)
If you want to give Chewey a home, I think that is wonderful. She deserves that family life. At nearly age 7, I think she is probably ready for retirement. I wish you and her only the best.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

heartofgold said:


> I know of this lady through the local obedience club. She and all of her dogs participate in this club. She is a wonderful breeder and all of her dogs are very well taken care of. I may be going to see Chewy on Friday if DH will come with me. His only concern is his job stability and taking on more dog expences. The owner said flat out that she would take Chewy back for any reason and at any time if it does not work out. I know almost everyone is afraid of loosing their jobs with the economy the way it is. He is in no more danger than anyone else is. I'm not pushing this too hard with him and he has not said no...yet. :crossfing


This sounds like a wonderful opportunity for you. I love the calmness of a 6 year old, yet they are still so playful. It is a good sign that the breeder will be there for you for the life of the dog. I'm praying that this works out for every one.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just wondering if you were able to get this sweet pup?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Update :[ 

We have had a huge family emergency. Our very good friend suffered a major stroke last week. He has been in a medically induced coma until yesterday and they still cannot get his BP under control. I have not had the time to even think about Chewey until today. I'm going to call her owner today and apologize because I don't think now would be a good time for another dog. Our friend has two young girls that I am now taking care of almost 24/7. I have two kids of my own, and also two others I babysit for, so two more is just too much stress on me for a new dog right now. I need to be there for the girls and our friend. I have no idea what his long term prognosis will be so I may have these sweet little girls with me for quite awhile. 

If anyone is interested in Chewey please let me know and I will get you their contact number. 

BTW I don't think hubby was too crazy about the idea anyway. So, maybe it's for the best. I still may go see her anyway this week. Scout and I need to get out of the house.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so sorry about your friend!


----------

